
Millions in cryptocurrencies frozen after Canadian founder's death - T-A
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-crypto-currencies-quadriga/millions-in-cryptocurrencies-frozen-after-canadian-founders-death-idUSKCN1PU025
======
merricksb
Discussed 3 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19060985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19060985)
(178 points/125 comments)

------
dmoy
Wait really?
[https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=691296170](https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=691296170)

$200m, and only one person had the password? Is this really how crypto
exchanges are run? I had a co-worker who worked at one explain a much more
thorough process to me.

This story almost makes me want to go apply for a job at the SEC.

------
pfisch
“Death” from Crohn’s disease while he happened to be in India, and had the
only private key for 90+ million dollars. Sure.

~~~
maxencecornet
It doesn't sound fishy at all

I'm 95% sure this is a bizarre exit scam

~~~
thisacctforreal
If the money moves everyone will know.

